# reptile shops blackpool



## ramone (Sep 25, 2009)

hi, am new to this. coming up to blackpool for the weekend. does anyone know the best/ worst shops in the area? looking for good advice and interesting species.


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Thats easy:lol2:

The best is the Reptile room and the worst is *******


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

MRS MURPH said:


> Thats easy:lol2:
> 
> The best is the Reptile room and the worst is ********.


i totaly agree with u the reptile room is a great shop and the ********* is a dump with animals kept wrong and in a bad way


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

Reptile room all the way. Even if you dont want to buy anything, its well worth going anyway, they have loadsa reptiles and they are all properly cared for and the staff will talk to you about anything you ask them and give you info thats spot on. I go regularly and the vivs are consistantly clean and the staff are always on the go, making sure that all the reptiles are cared for correctly.
*********..... I have to agree with Shep1979 and mrsmurph.


----------



## ramone (Sep 25, 2009)

had heard similar from other friends!!! anywhere else worth popping into while i'm there?


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Not really, you could check out World of water, it's actually a garden centre they have a rep section in the back, not been for some time so can't tell you what they've got in :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah world of water has a reptile section, not of the highest quality but not bad, everything is clean, my only gripe is that they have very few partitions in the rep room, so all the lizards and snakes are in visual contact.
Preston pet center has a small selection of reps, mainly beardies and gecko's but colin and clark are really nice, the reps are clean and well looked after and they know what they are doing with them. They havent tried to get loads and loads of reps, they have just got stuff they can comfortably handle and everytime I have been in its been excellent. Live food is also good.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

can a mod tell me why the name of the shop has been taken down when we are all telling the truth that that shop is bad with animals in a bad way and kept total wrong, it is the truth and not lies so it should be allowed to say the name of the shop


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

I totally agree, if people keep going in this shop, they will carry on trading and the animals will continue to suffer. BUT the forum has a responsibility to ensure that noone gets a bed reputation unfairly, so.... for all they know the shop could be amazing (believe me it isnt), but say it was and we were just bitter twisted people, the forum would undoubtedly get into a smidge of trouble for allowing the slanderous comments to go ahead on their forum. 
I will add though....
The staff in that shop told me when i enquired why the animals didnt have uvb that they were not in the enclosures long enough to need them.This is a small example of the issues with the place, This is not fair on the animals at all. I have been there and its not good, really not good. Its upsetting to say the least.


----------



## xxlizardxx (Sep 24, 2009)

Chameleoco said:


> I totally agree, if people keep going in this shop, they will carry on trading and the animals will continue to suffer. BUT the forum has a responsibility to ensure that noone gets a bed reputation unfairly, so.... for all they know the shop could be amazing (believe me it isnt), but say it was and we were just bitter twisted people, the forum would undoubtedly get into a smidge of trouble for allowing the slanderous comments to go ahead on their forum.
> I will add though....
> The staff in that shop told me when i enquired why the animals didnt have uvb that they were not in the enclosures long enough to need them.This is a small example of the issues with the place, This is not fair on the animals at all. I have been there and its not good, really not good. Its upsetting to say the least.


 
hi all im wondering how many of you know if the shop has sought advice or is lookin to rectify some points ? do they use a vet if so who ?

I know these answers and know the owner would welcome a VISIT FROM ANY ORGANISATION INCLUDING REPRESENTITIVES OF THE FORUM TO ONCE AND FOR ALL STOP THIS SLATING OF WHAT IS TRYING TO BE BUILT IN PRIVIOUS THREADS THAT WHERE REMOVED BY THE FORUM FUNNILY ENOUGH BY THE SAME COWARDS I SEE HERE I SEE NAMES THAT I KNOW HAVE SOLD TO THE LIZARD LOUNGE VARIOuS ANIMALS SUCH AS ANACONDA BABIES ( LOUIE ) MANTI ( BUG MAN ) AND NO DOUPT OTHERS SO WAKE UP PEOPLE THIS IS A SITE FOR ADVICE NOT PETTY SQABBLING I KNOW THE OWNERS WHO HAVE ONLY HAD THE SHOP FOR A SHOP WHILE ARE TRYING TO BUILD FROM SCARTCH SO BE CONSTRUCTIVE ADVISE IF YOU WHAT, TALK TO THEM, AND WITH YOUR ASSISTANCE HELP MAKE A SHOP THAT WE CAN ALL BE PROUD OF I KNOW MARK AT REPTILE ROOMS HAS DONE THIS AND I KNOW HE IS I REPEAT IS LISTENED TO SO PLEASE WILL THE ADMINS COME SEE FOR THEMSELVES THEN DECIDE WHATS TRUE THIS GOES FOR ALL MEMBERS OF THE FORUM DONT LET THESE PAGES DECIDE FOR YOU GO ALONG TO LYTHAM RD AND SEE FOR YOURSELVES OR ARE YOU AS THESE FEW INDIVIDUALS DECIDE FOR YOU AS I SUSPECT IS THEIE AIM DO THEY THINK THAT FORUM MEMBERS ARE JUST ....... SHEEP WITH NO INTELLEGENCE ... I APPOLOGISE FOR MY RANT BUT PETTY MINDED BIGOTS GET RIGHT UP MY NOSE :whistling2:


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

xxlizardxx said:


> hi all im wondering how many of you know if the shop has sought advice or is lookin to rectify some points ? do they use a vet if so who ?
> 
> I know these answers and know the owner would welcome a VISIT FROM ANY ORGANISATION INCLUDING REPRESENTITIVES OF THE FORUM TO ONCE AND FOR ALL STOP THIS SLATING OF WHAT IS TRYING TO BE BUILT IN PRIVIOUS THREADS THAT WHERE REMOVED BY THE FORUM FUNNILY ENOUGH BY THE SAME COWARDS I SEE HERE I SEE NAMES THAT I KNOW HAVE SOLD TO THE LIZARD LOUNGE VARIOuS ANIMALS SUCH AS ANACONDA BABIES ( LOUIE ) MANTI ( BUG MAN ) AND NO DOUPT OTHERS SO WAKE UP PEOPLE THIS IS A SITE FOR ADVICE NOT PETTY SQABBLING I KNOW THE OWNERS WHO HAVE ONLY HAD THE SHOP FOR A SHOP WHILE ARE TRYING TO BUILD FROM SCARTCH SO BE CONSTRUCTIVE ADVISE IF YOU WHAT, TALK TO THEM, AND WITH YOUR ASSISTANCE HELP MAKE A SHOP THAT WE CAN ALL BE PROUD OF I KNOW MARK AT REPTILE ROOMS HAS DONE THIS AND I KNOW HE IS I REPEAT IS LISTENED TO SO PLEASE WILL THE ADMINS COME SEE FOR THEMSELVES THEN DECIDE WHATS TRUE THIS GOES FOR ALL MEMBERS OF THE FORUM DONT LET THESE PAGES DECIDE FOR YOU GO ALONG TO LYTHAM RD AND SEE FOR YOURSELVES OR ARE YOU AS THESE FEW INDIVIDUALS DECIDE FOR YOU AS I SUSPECT IS THEIE AIM DO THEY THINK THAT FORUM MEMBERS ARE JUST ....... SHEEP WITH NO INTELLEGENCE ... I APPOLOGISE FOR MY RANT BUT PETTY MINDED BIGOTS GET RIGHT UP MY NOSE :whistling2:


 
I have been into the shop and offered advice and have never sold any animals to the lizard lounge. I would welcome the chance to come and give advice, only every time i go in, noone wants to know. 
I dont want to see animals in distress, and i know the staff in the shop only have good intentions, a few things are bad though and do need rectifying and I would be more than happy to help if i was treated with a little bit of customer service in the shop, but everyone dissapears on the times I have been in.
Seeing as your the only person in the lizard lounge camp that is willing to speak to me, can I ask why the reptiles were only housed under energy saving bulbs? and when I asked why they were not under UV tubes the lady told me they were not in there long enough to need them? This is the kind of issue I am talking about that needs sorting, These things are vital to the health of the diurnal reptiles and shouting at me for posting my opinion is not going to resolve the issue. I am more than willing to help, PM me if you like, I am not interested in arguing, all i want is to make sure the things that need sorting are sorted. I would love to see the lizard lounge do well, and like i said am happy to help 
Laura x


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

xxlizardxx said:


> hi all im wondering how many of you know if the shop has sought advice or is lookin to rectify some points ? do they use a vet if so who ?
> 
> I know these answers and know the owner would welcome a VISIT FROM ANY ORGANISATION INCLUDING REPRESENTITIVES OF THE FORUM TO ONCE AND FOR ALL STOP THIS SLATING OF WHAT IS TRYING TO BE BUILT IN PRIVIOUS THREADS THAT WHERE REMOVED BY THE FORUM FUNNILY ENOUGH BY THE SAME COWARDS I SEE HERE I SEE NAMES THAT I KNOW HAVE SOLD TO THE LIZARD LOUNGE VARIOuS ANIMALS SUCH AS ANACONDA BABIES ( LOUIE ) MANTI ( BUG MAN ) AND NO DOUPT OTHERS SO WAKE UP PEOPLE THIS IS A SITE FOR ADVICE NOT PETTY SQABBLING I KNOW THE OWNERS WHO HAVE ONLY HAD THE SHOP FOR A SHOP WHILE ARE TRYING TO BUILD FROM SCARTCH SO BE CONSTRUCTIVE ADVISE IF YOU WHAT, TALK TO THEM, AND WITH YOUR ASSISTANCE HELP MAKE A SHOP THAT WE CAN ALL BE PROUD OF I KNOW MARK AT REPTILE ROOMS HAS DONE THIS AND I KNOW HE IS I REPEAT IS LISTENED TO SO PLEASE WILL THE ADMINS COME SEE FOR THEMSELVES THEN DECIDE WHATS TRUE THIS GOES FOR ALL MEMBERS OF THE FORUM DONT LET THESE PAGES DECIDE FOR YOU GO ALONG TO LYTHAM RD AND SEE FOR YOURSELVES OR ARE YOU AS THESE FEW INDIVIDUALS DECIDE FOR YOU AS I SUSPECT IS THEIE AIM DO THEY THINK THAT FORUM MEMBERS ARE JUST ....... SHEEP WITH NO INTELLEGENCE ... I APPOLOGISE FOR MY RANT BUT PETTY MINDED BIGOTS GET RIGHT UP MY NOSE :whistling2:


and i will like to add that i have never sold any mantids to the shop if ken want to go and buy them from the reptile rooms and then sell them on that is fine as the tubs have my company logo on them so u jump to the point that i sold them to him , i will not sell any of my animals to the shop untill things have been sorted out, and when he says things that are total lies why would we even bother to offer our help to him ???


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

xxlizardxx said:


> hi all im wondering how many of you know if the shop has sought advice or is lookin to rectify some points ? do they use a vet if so who ?
> 
> I know these answers and know the owner would welcome a VISIT FROM ANY ORGANISATION INCLUDING REPRESENTITIVES OF THE FORUM TO ONCE AND FOR ALL STOP THIS SLATING OF WHAT IS TRYING TO BE BUILT IN PRIVIOUS THREADS THAT WHERE REMOVED BY THE FORUM FUNNILY ENOUGH BY THE SAME COWARDS I SEE HERE I SEE NAMES THAT I KNOW HAVE SOLD TO THE LIZARD LOUNGE VARIOuS ANIMALS SUCH AS ANACONDA BABIES ( LOUIE ) MANTI ( BUG MAN ) AND NO DOUPT OTHERS SO WAKE UP PEOPLE THIS IS A SITE FOR ADVICE NOT PETTY SQABBLING I KNOW THE OWNERS WHO HAVE ONLY HAD THE SHOP FOR A SHOP WHILE ARE TRYING TO BUILD FROM SCARTCH SO BE CONSTRUCTIVE ADVISE IF YOU WHAT, TALK TO THEM, AND WITH YOUR ASSISTANCE HELP MAKE A SHOP THAT WE CAN ALL BE PROUD OF I KNOW MARK AT REPTILE ROOMS HAS DONE THIS AND I KNOW HE IS I REPEAT IS LISTENED TO SO PLEASE WILL THE ADMINS COME SEE FOR THEMSELVES THEN DECIDE WHATS TRUE THIS GOES FOR ALL MEMBERS OF THE FORUM DONT LET THESE PAGES DECIDE FOR YOU GO ALONG TO LYTHAM RD AND SEE FOR YOURSELVES OR ARE YOU AS THESE FEW INDIVIDUALS DECIDE FOR YOU AS I SUSPECT IS THEIE AIM DO THEY THINK THAT FORUM MEMBERS ARE JUST ....... SHEEP WITH NO INTELLEGENCE ... I APPOLOGISE FOR MY RANT BUT PETTY MINDED BIGOTS GET RIGHT UP MY NOSE :whistling2:


you call people sheep with no intelligence, but then you're the person who named the shop and gave its location. The mods removed the name of the shop because you're not allowed to name and shame.
So you've just gone and told the entire forum which shop was being named and shamed, by trying to defend it???


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

I am cross. If LL wants to improve, why dont the staff want to hear you?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

its more like the south shore petting zoo , people walking about with chams and gtp on them :bash: there animals not toys


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

And also mark is well respected because he knows about all the lizards he cares for in his shop. he is listened to because he knows what he is talking about


----------



## xxlizardxx (Sep 24, 2009)

hi yes i will stand in lizard lounges corner as will others i know that your imput would be more than welcome if you wish ill give u a dirct line to one of the owners i can state here that yes you were given a poor reply and when the owner heared your concern he rectified the matter all lizards and chameleons re now under uv light this problem, was caused by poor suppliers snakes however dont require uv 24/7 and are still under daylight leopards are now on either tissue or paper as per the rspca care sheet as both sand and chip can cause problems also i further add the staff are new to retail and are undergoing nvq training the owners chose their staff more on their passion for animals rather than sales or costomer care they also are undergoing training to nvq level on husbandry as for the owners they love what they are doing are are driven by wish to make somethig good that ken thinks will serve the memory of his mother whos death financed the venture and hopes to leave a lagacy for his family so is u wish private message me and ill be sure your concerns and advice is passed on you all most :welcome:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Then why dont ken come on and talk for him self instead of sitting in the back ground viewing this thread ???


----------



## xxlizardxx (Sep 24, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> and i will like to add that i have never sold any mantids to the shop if ken want to go and buy them from the reptile rooms and then sell them on that is fine as the tubs have my company logo on them so u jump to the point that i sold them to him , i will not sell any of my animals to the shop untill things have been sorted out, and when he says things that are total lies why would we even bother to offer our help to him ???


 
my appologies shep you are right he did by them from mark who ken respects please go in again and see ken


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

xxlizardxx said:


> my appologies shep you are right he did by them from mark who ken respects please go in again and see ken


so who are u then to ken ?? as u seam to be backing him up when he is not saying a thing


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

I think what is getting peoples backs up is the fact that there is clearly things wrong in the shop and you have come on here and said we are all talking crap and are cowards etc. Things are wrong and I think if you really want to make the shop a sucess and get ppl on board, then you need to admit the issues instead of calling us liars.
I know the RSPCA have been round, and no doubt you are following guidlines to the letter, but some aspects of keeping certain reps and inverts only come with experience and pretending everything is ok, isnt going to get anyone anywhere, especially the animals.


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

xxlizardxx said:


> ENOUGH BY THE SAME COWARDS I SEE HERE I SEE NAMES THAT I KNOW HAVE SOLD TO THE LIZARD LOUNGE VARIOuS ANIMALS SUCH AS ANACONDA BABIES ( LOUIE ) MANTI ( BUG MAN ) I APPOLOGISE FOR MY RANT BUT PETTY MINDED BIGOTS GET RIGHT UP MY NOSE :whistling2:


 
EXCUSE ME! what is your problem with me????? yes i did sell some yellows to ken before he opened im not denying that. why would i??

as for your UV etc what would i know i personaly have never and have no intention of keeping lizards of any kind so how could i knock someone on what i dont know.

Please dont come on here calling me a PETTY MINDED BIGOT! its not worth it....


----------



## xxlizardxx (Sep 24, 2009)

im not quoting any one here now yes ive sat back and read threads on here let me state for the record ;-

yes LL has made mistakes i dont claim to know everything about all the animals sold 
yes 

the uv was an issue that was rectified with a 190 mile round trip to resolve a supplie issue which i now hope is under control the person who gave you the replie in shop was reprimanded and i would love your imput where your expertese relates chamelico 
lou the problem with you is that even after slating me here over a supposed cleanleness of shop overall issue that you raised you still came to me to sell some baby snakes whilest i admire you knowlage i dont ur ethics any1 who wishes can see the threat in mention even tho deleated by rfuk as i printed it out visit LL and ask if 
any 1 of you is welcome at shop if willing to try to advise or even just point out ways i can improve conditions 
im a new shop and still building contacts with suppliers on this point i,ll take this opertunity to thank shep for his advice on possible additional suppliers
as shep may tell you im trying hard now to get things right im useing recognised care sheets were possible rspca for mammals rspcb for birds and zooalogical society for reptiles ect all uk based ill add any member of staff who goes beond this is in danger of dissmissal as has already happend 

btw id like to introduce myself im Ken joint owner with Tanya of Lizard Lounge Blackpool if any of you decide to accept my call for advice and guidence please come in see us in person or phone us for number look at blackpool lizard lounge on face book 

please excuse my spelling im a male and a scouser so english isnt a strong point however the willingness to listen and learn from you all is


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

xxlizardxx said:


> im not quoting any one here now yes ive sat back and read threads on here let me state for the record ;-
> 
> yes LL has made mistakes i dont claim to know everything about all the animals sold
> yes
> ...


: victory: Hi Ken, we will be in tomorow, be prepared for some learning!:lol2:


----------



## xxlizardxx (Sep 24, 2009)

ty all for talkin tonight ill be following you all with a note book n kettle will be on when needed lol


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Chameleoco said:


> : victory: Hi Ken, we will be in tomorow, be prepared for some learning!:lol2:


same i will be there as well and get ready to learn :2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

THE END: victory:


----------



## lizard-lounge-blackpool (Sep 24, 2009)

can all from lizard lounge say thanks to the guys that came along to see us, thank you, your advice has been greatfully received and welcomed. we are making some of the changes you recommended and are enjoying the new learning curve, cheers guys


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

lizard-lounge-blackpool said:


> can all from lizard lounge say thanks to the guys that came along to see us, thank you, your advice has been greatfully received and welcomed. we are making some of the changes you recommended and are enjoying the new learning curve, cheers guys


:2thumb: Your welcome!! We will come down whenever you need to help out, with the cham vivs, or whatever.: victory:


----------



## lizard-lounge-blackpool (Sep 24, 2009)

ken asks would you be willing to come and work with a couple of members of our staff with cham training get them more knowledged based, he said if you require a fee we can arrange that xx


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

More than happy to help! Ill be in touch monday and we can have a chat


----------



## lizard-lounge-blackpool (Sep 24, 2009)

ok hun, that will be fantastic, speak to you then xx


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

if u need more help with the other stuf u know were i am


----------



## lizard-lounge-blackpool (Sep 24, 2009)

cheers hun, all help is appreciated xx


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

im more than happy to spend the day with ur staff and to go thru it with them


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

your thanks is welcomed you have my number call any time

lou


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

It would be nice if all initially "bad" posts turned out this way. Well done to the guys for taking time out of their lives to help a new business, and well done to the owners for taking constructive criticism, not being arrogant, and for accepting help and advice when required.

I hope everything works out for the Lizard Lounge, and I hope you guys stay in business for a long time.


----------



## _Jay_ (Dec 14, 2008)

I like this thread, and this is what internet forums are useful for, if RFUK didn't exist this would may have not been fixed in a humane and helpful manner in which it was....


Well done all, I'm smiling inside.. :2thumb:

LL see you soon, I'm only in Preston.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Firstly, thank you very much Laura (Chameleoco) for the nice comments about our shop! Your animals are a credit to you & we are proud to take animals from such good breeders!

Secondly, well done to Laura, Jamie, Simon & Lou for taking some time to help out the LL. I have not been in yet, but we will try to find time to visit some time.


----------



## tootsie (Oct 19, 2009)

*lizard lounge*

im sorry but everyone says go to the lizard lounge,well i would go if i wasnt easily offended ,dont get me wrong they have some cracking reptiles and set ups but come on guys yeah im talking to yous the workers,have yous ever heard of customer relations and oh even manners.
i travelled to blackpool from scotland with my kids as we are huge reptile fans and owners and were told that lizard lounge in blackpool was amazing,so we headed in ,kids all excited ,they had a good look around i went to the back of the shop where it was like a wee office to one side of the back of the shop where the wee mamals were kept ,being polite asked the guy ,now there were three of them standing how old his big iggy was cause i just love them the girl and the younger guy completely ignored me and after a second attempt at saying excuse me what size is the big iguana he didnt even turn round muttered three years old and shut the office door in my face.im sorry ,infact im not but i certainly wouldnt reccomend them i work with the public i also know how hard it can be,but i certainly wouldnt be rude to any one.my kids went out the shop gutted ,as my wee boy had read the sign, if you would like to view or know anymore about the animals please feel free to ask.well we certainly werent made feel welcome in the shop when we asked.


----------



## tootsie (Oct 19, 2009)

tootsie said:


> im sorry but everyone says go to the lizard lounge,well i would go if i wasnt easily offended ,dont get me wrong they have some cracking reptiles and set ups but come on guys yeah im talking to yous the workers,have yous ever heard of customer relations and oh even manners.
> i travelled to blackpool from scotland with my kids as we are huge reptile fans and owners and were told that lizard lounge in blackpool was amazing,so we headed in ,kids all excited ,they had a good look around i went to the back of the shop where it was like a wee office to one side of the back of the shop where the wee mamals were kept ,being polite asked the guy ,now there were three of them standing how old his big iggy was cause i just love them the girl and the younger guy completely ignored me and after a second attempt at saying excuse me what size is the big iguana he didnt even turn round muttered three years old and shut the office door in my face.im sorry ,infact im not but i certainly wouldnt reccomend them i work with the public i also know how hard it can be,but i certainly wouldnt be rude to any one.my kids went out the shop gutted ,as my wee boy had read the sign, if you would like to view or know anymore about the animals please feel free to ask.well we certainly werent made feel welcome in the shop when we asked.


did anyone else have any similar problems?


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

totaly agree if that shop is so bad it needs reporting and closing down i live 25 mins from blackpool and the other shop sounds great but i wouldnt want to walk in to that shop id end up smacking them for crualty to animals then report them but then ill prob be being escorted to the police station no seriouse people need to know of that shop


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

mariex4 said:


> totaly agree if that shop is so bad it needs reporting and closing down i live 25 mins from blackpool and the other shop sounds great but i wouldnt want to walk in to that shop id end up smacking them for crualty to animals then report them but then ill prob be being escorted to the police station no seriouse people need to know of that shop


 
I think you should revisit the shop now. there is no doubt that there were some big problems. But the owners and the staff are working hard and spending lots of money to bring the shop up to scratch. I personaly have been helping the shop and only last friday night myself and a good friend of mine did a talk on the husbandry and care of reptiles to the owners and the staff, which i think was a huge success. There are still some problems but these i can assure you are in hand. All the relavant spieces now have UV ,The heat souces are now guarded animals that were cohabited are now seperated, the chameleons have a dripper system etc etc etc.

I can personaly say that this shop is on the mend and with the willingness i have seen in recent weeks it wont be too long before this shop is a good one.

please feel free to P.M me your concerns and i will pass them over to Ken and Tanya myself


cheers
lou


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

I will also chip in, We had the same initial concerns with the staff and animals etc. But I dont think its fair to come on a thread and be like that when you can see the shop is taking help on board. I can personally say that the staff are being very proactive with the shop, bringing things up to scratch, they have fully admitted all wrongdoings, even the customer service... which if you read back through the thread is adressed. There is no point starting slating them again, we have been through that and are working together with the shop to make it better. Ken and Tanya are genuinly nice guys, may not have had the best start, but lets bear in mind they havent had a shop before. In fact they are coming to mine tomo night to have a chat about stuff, they are really trying and willing to learn. Lets keep comments constructive!

And colin (zoo-man) thanks! but your shop and reps speak for themselves x


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

The shop now knows there faults and are working with it , they are now doing a lot of work to sort these problems out and with time it will be a good shop if u read back u will see that a lot has been going on with the place so wots the point in jumping into this thread with all that,


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Chameleoco said:


> I will also chip in, We had the same initial concerns with the staff and animals etc. But I dont think its fair to come on a thread and be like that when you can see the shop is taking help on board. I can personally say that the staff are being very proactive with the shop, bringing things up to scratch, they have fully admitted all wrongdoings, even the customer service... which if you read back through the thread is adressed. There is no point starting slating them again, we have been through that and are working together with the shop to make it better. Ken and Tanya are genuinly nice guys, may not have had the best start, but lets bear in mind they havent had a shop before. In fact they are coming to mine tomo night to have a chat about stuff, they are really trying and willing to learn. Lets keep comments constructive!
> 
> And colin (zoo-man) thanks! but your shop and reps speak for themselves x


Cheers Laura : victory:


----------



## tootsie (Oct 19, 2009)

*liard lounge*

ok right i have never had a business before and have just started out in the last 6 months and even with not having a business before i still wouldnt have treated people like that , there is no excuse whatsoever. all those people telling me to give them a break if everyone would read what i posted i didnt once slate the husbandry of the animals ,i had absolutely no problem with this,it was the way i was spoken to, and everyone is saying it has been sorted,what in the last few days because it was only saturday there i was in so i think the staff need to have another chatting to.
i know how hard having a business is and a little criticism does no harm under no circumstances was i slating the lay out of the shop as my husband and i were just commenting on the iguana enclosure,it was amazing.


----------



## xxlizardxx (Sep 24, 2009)

tootsie said:


> ok right i have never had a business before and have just started out in the last 6 months and even with not having a business before i still wouldnt have treated people like that , there is no excuse whatsoever. all those people telling me to give them a break if everyone would read what i posted i didnt once slate the husbandry of the animals ,i had absolutely no problem with this,it was the way i was spoken to, and everyone is saying it has been sorted,what in the last few days because it was only saturday there i was in so i think the staff need to have another chatting to.
> i know how hard having a business is and a little criticism does no harm under no circumstances was i slating the lay out of the shop as my husband and i were just commenting on the iguana enclosure,it was amazing.


 hi im assuming your visit was pripor to both some staff changes acually caused thro a join problem of dishonesty and aragant mannorisum this i had questions on and sent a friend into LL to buy me something god knows why i own it lol however they were ignored for almost 15 mins reporting this back to me (ooops) the same night i called the 2 people a husband n wife who i thought where friends ( tad nieve) and told them not to bother comming back as either staff or customers all staff including myself are now undergoing training from people who know their stuff laura jay lou simon and especially mark plus consumor relations and 1 who come here now and has a problem see me (ken) or tan and trust me arses will be kicked lol oh si can u give me a call please 

s**t i can sure woffle on lol


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

if you need any help with the frogs im here and ill come and help with your setups if you like i have read up on loads of frogs in the past few years 
yes im only 15 but i have read on them for ages


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Chameleoco said:


> I will also chip in, We had the same initial concerns with the staff and animals etc. But I dont think its fair to come on a thread and be like that when you can see the shop is taking help on board.


 
to do that people have to read the entire thread before hitting reply.. something a lot of people on here lack the ability to do


----------



## colinbradbury (Nov 16, 2008)

xxlizardxx said:


> hi im assuming your visit was pripor to both some staff changes acually caused thro a join problem of dishonesty and aragant mannorisum this i had questions on and sent a friend into LL to buy me something god knows why i own it lol however they were ignored for almost 15 mins reporting this back to me (ooops) the same night i called the 2 people a husband n wife who i thought where friends ( tad nieve) and told them not to bother comming back as either staff or customers all staff including myself are now undergoing training from people who know their stuff laura jay lou simon and especially mark plus consumor relations and 1 who come here now and has a problem see me (ken) or tan and trust me arses will be kicked lol oh si can u give me a call please
> 
> s**t i can sure woffle on lol


hi mr lizard , i am really glad to here you have sorted out the problems being reported from the rep side side of things . but i received this mail today at the hedgehog rescue service , 

"Hi i do not know if you can help but while staying at Blackpool for a few days,my family and i went in to a pet shop called the Lizard lounge on the Lytham road Blackpool,but this was 4 weeks ago .They were trying to sell two hedgehogs male and female 8 months old housed together.My husband and i were very concerned for the way they were being kept,i could not see any food or water they only had strips of news paper in the glass tank, which was not very clean.I could not see any heat pads and it was so cold in there.my husband asked to see them we felt very sorry for them, they have no idea how to care for these little hedgehogs and it has worried the life out of us since seeing them.I have only seen your write up to day and did not know there were any rescues available,i do not know if anything can be done but they should not be selling these hedgehogs with out any knowledge at all. I do have an understanding of the welfare of these hedgehogs as i have my own hog. "

i do understand you cannot be expected to know everything about every animal but you should be expected to know how to keep any animal before you stock it through research . i would like to invite you to use my personal care sheet for aph if you wish at your shop and feel free to change the header to your own (it can be found at pricklylittlefockers). and offer any advice that you need . having read the responce that has happened with the reps i feel posative that you do wish to try and rectify problems. 

the main concerns here would be easy to sort out with little expence , all your hogs should be kept seperate, they are solitery animals that can and do attack others of the same kind , anything other than keeping them single would be in conflict with the animal welfare act. also the obvious problem of keeping males and females together is the fact that it is now very likley the female will be pregnant. they can become pregnant from 8 weeks onwards. 
the minimum recomended size enclosure is 40" long per hog and a min temp of 19 degs , i exersize wheel must be included in the setup for them to exercise there normal behaviour on an evening (again not allowing this is in direct conflict of the welfare act). there food should comprise of a meat based product of 30%protain or higher and a max of 10% fat or 15% oils. they should have somewhere to hide throughout the day , a small inexpensive igloo ect would be ok for this , bedding may be papper if desired , but carefresh , finnacard , or megazorb are much better alternatives. 
these few small points would bring you in line with the welfare act. which sould be the bare minimum expected standard of keeping any animal. more detailed info can be found on the care sheet . i will also offer to help with any questions you have regarding any type of hedgehog or tenrec at any time just pm .

hopefully you will follow this through as you have done for the reptiles 


many thanks col


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

bump as would like to know the owners are taking note of the aph advice.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Action has already been taken about the Lizard Lounge over the last few weeks. The licencing authorities were talking about taking their pet shop licence away etc. Sadly one of the things triggering action against Lizard Lounge is the death of the shops pet Iguana 'Frodo'. (There was a feature about this in Blackpools Evening Gazette mid December). I have heard on the grape vine that Lizard Lounge have appealed against loosing their licence and have been given a final chance to get things sorted. Apparently there are several considerations in connection with this 'chance'. The Barn Owls, Meerkats, hedgehogs and assorted fluffies in the back are not to be kept in the shop. The shop is to be subject to 3 monthly inspections (including vet inspection) and they really have to get their act together. 

I have only been in the shop once, a few months back, and I wasnt very impressed. However I was aware that people from RFUK had been trying to help them and that the owners were trying in what looked like an up hill struggle. Things may improve, will have to improve if the shop is to stay open. If it survives as a rep shop to conform with licencing conditions it should be vastly improved. Unfortunately the shop isnt in the best location, it has a couple of very good reptile shops to compete with (also PaH selling reps and equipment end of January) so the odds are heavily against them. The main issue is that of animal welfare. Hopefully this will all be sorted out for the benefit of the animals.

Please dont allow this to turn into another Lizard Lounge bashing session. People frequently complain about the lack of action from local councils in relation to licences etc. This time action has been taken and efforts are being made to improve things. From my own visit to the shop and after talking with a couple of other people who have tried to help them I dont think this was wilful neglect of the animals. Its the season of goodwill, if the councel is giving them a last chance, I think we should allow them the opportunity to put things right. Obviously if you do venture into the shop and have concerns,for the sake of the animals please speak to the staff. Obviously if after that you still have concerns Im sure Blackpool Councel would follow them up.


----------



## xxlizardxx (Sep 24, 2009)

Mal said:


> Action has already been taken about the Lizard Lounge over the last few weeks. The licencing authorities were talking about taking their pet shop licence away etc. Sadly one of the things triggering action against Lizard Lounge is the death of the shops pet Iguana 'Frodo'. (There was a feature about this in Blackpools Evening Gazette mid December). I have heard on the grape vine that Lizard Lounge have appealed against loosing their licence and have been given a final chance to get things sorted. Apparently there are several considerations in connection with this 'chance'. The Barn Owls, Meerkats, hedgehogs and assorted fluffies in the back are not to be kept in the shop. The shop is to be subject to 3 monthly inspections (including vet inspection) and they really have to get their act together.
> 
> I have only been in the shop once, a few months back, and I wasnt very impressed. However I was aware that people from RFUK had been trying to help them and that the owners were trying in what looked like an up hill struggle. Things may improve, will have to improve if the shop is to stay open. If it survives as a rep shop to conform with licencing conditions it should be vastly improved. Unfortunately the shop isnt in the best location, it has a couple of very good reptile shops to compete with (also PaH selling reps and equipment end of January) so the odds are heavily against them. The main issue is that of animal welfare. Hopefully this will all be sorted out for the benefit of the animals.
> 
> Please dont allow this to turn into another Lizard Lounge bashing session. People frequently complain about the lack of action from local councils in relation to licences etc. This time action has been taken and efforts are being made to improve things. From my own visit to the shop and after talking with a couple of other people who have tried to help them I dont think this was wilful neglect of the animals. Its the season of goodwill, if the councel is giving them a last chance, I think we should allow them the opportunity to put things right. Obviously if you do venture into the shop and have concerns,for the sake of the animals please speak to the staff. Obviously if after that you still have concerns Im sure Blackpool Councel would follow them up.


 
hi all hope your all well the issues the council had where mostly health n safty ie trailing wireing behind tanks are have been delt with, the animal welfare questions where unfounded for example we where asked to keep rep tanks at basking heat throuhout as most of you know this would be fatle to reps of all kinds as thermo regulation is needed,
yes we have had some great help with getting things right from several rfuk members such as lou, laura, simon and again i thank them also a gentleman of 30 years experiance has helped more than u can imagin and for that we are greatly in his debt thanks Marc 
i can now state i think we are prob well equipt to maintain improvements and continue building how many shops have 3 seperate sinks all with hot and cold water, or both isolation and quarenteed areas one of which is fully enclosed in alaminium and upvc to stop any chance of cross infection n comtamination
the vet inspections was our sugestion and i was already implimenting this with shauna a well respected local vet with vast experiance ive also implimented a quaterly electrical inspection above and beond council requierments the birds and ferrets are in back and we will not sell till council ok it this was caused by oversite on my half and poor aplication format in that unlike most areas our council does not give a tick list of animals you have to put them in yourself and i didnt write the words of these well known dangerous animals ie killer budgies and machine gun ferrets oh well another lesson learnt lol
as for meerkats they are now home with me as there were concerns that public health was poss in danger as these animals might carry unknown risks to people ( by the way they can carry same things cats can )
as for the alphas brought up by colin im already in talks with him and they were never nor are they now at risk however i am lookin to rehome them as ive decided i dont want to retail these animals due to care needed and their cute appeal making them popular with the public who may not be equipt to care for them

on a final note we will endevor to continue working along site the proffesionals as well as rfuk members to enure the Lounge is a good place for us our animals and customers and we will also endevor to keep prices low where we can ie all live foods are $1.75 a box and we will keep them there for as long as we can do so 

thanks for reading if you do ken


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

WELL MATE GOOD ON YA. THINK MANY SHOPS COULD LEARN A THING OR TWO FROM YOU GUYS. I HAVE LOST COUNT OF HOW MANY POOR SHOPS I HAVE BEEN IN AND WHEN I SAID ANYTHING GOT A LOOK LIKE I WAS STUPID AND IT WAS OBVIOUS THE OWNERS DIDNT CARE. ITS TAKE A BIG MAN (OR WOMAN) TO COME ON A PUBLIC FORUM AND BE HONEST LIKE YOU GUYS HAVE. NEXT TIME I AM LOCAL I WOULD LOVE TO COME FOR A VISIT! SOUNDS LIKE YOU LOT ARE ON THE UP! ALSO LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU ARE ALLOWED TO SELL OWLS AS IM LOOKING!LOL:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

oops sorry guys left caps on...not shouting honest just too lazy to retype!lol


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Did the shop cease trading?


----------



## versa666 (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry to drag up poo.. But just read this and PMSL glad it shut down, Ken and his ex staff should have a life ban from keeping anything that breaths in my personal opinion


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Why did the LL shut down?


----------

